# New from the Jersey coast



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Welcome, John.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

John M.O.T. said:


> I found this site on Pinterest. I own a 13' and 17' Boston Whaler but would like to get a shallow water boat.
> I have a kayak,but would like to increase my range. I've been looking at the Solo Skiff. I fish the Barnegat
> Bay, but like to go to other spots as well. Anyone from my area on the site? Oh yeah MOT strand for maker of things
> I like to tinker.
> John


Welcome John! I grew up in central New Jersey and have some great memories of fishing and crabbing in Barnegat Bay when I was a kid.

Ken


----------



## Paulyfish (Sep 2, 2016)

Been running our 15-4 Gheenoe demo boat around the rivers and lakes here in New Jersey. What a Panic! Catching stripers now, hope to turn folks up here onto these boats. Our new website is just up find it at microskiffeast.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from the Texas coast.


----------



## Paulyfish (Sep 2, 2016)

Roninrus1 said:


> Welcome from the Texas coast.


Thank you Much!


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2017)

John M.O.T. said:


> I found this site on Pinterest. I own a 13' and 17' Boston Whaler but would like to get a shallow water boat.
> I have a kayak,but would like to increase my range. I've been looking at the Solo Skiff. I fish the Barnegat
> Bay, but like to go to other spots as well. Anyone from my area on the site? Oh yeah MOT strand for maker of things
> I like to tinker.
> John


Hi JohnM.O.T.!
My name is Erik, I'm up in Clifton, I use to live in Bradley Beach. I getting ready to build my own flats skiff, maybe we can fish this spring!


----------



## John M.O.T. (Dec 13, 2015)

Erik said:


> Hi JohnM.O.T.!
> My name is Erik, I'm up in Clifton, I use to live in Bradley Beach. I getting ready to build my own flats skiff, maybe we can fish this spring!





Erik said:


> Hi JohnM.O.T.!
> My name is Erik, I'm up in Clifton, I use to live in Bradley Beach. I getting ready to build my own flats skiff, maybe we can fish this spring!


Hey Erik, I fish pretty much all year. There are stripers in the bay as well as blackfish and we clam until the bay freezes. Good luck with your build. John


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2017)

HI John!
That's awesome you fish year round! I hope we can through some lines together and tell fishing stories! Thank you for the support!
Erik


----------

